# My Beer is On Tap at a Brewpub



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Some of you may remember this, buy my home brewed beer won a contest last August. One of the local brewpubs decided to put it on tap as a seasonal. If you'd like to read a little about it, the college newspaper did a story on it.

Local restaurant and brewery features Tech student's own beer

It's been pretty cool. Never thought I'd produce something someone else wanted to sell.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

*Sweeeet___!

Congratulations Eric!* :clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....

.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

That's AWESOME!! Keep it going!!


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Very Cool! Congrats.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Very cool. How much did they have to change the recipe to go to the bigger batch?


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> Very cool. How much did they have to change the recipe to go to the bigger batch?


Not too much. Slight changes to reflect the ingredients they have in stock. Simple things like american grain vs. belgian grain, slight hop variations, things like that. He had a little better efficiency, so the alcohol % is a bit higher than the original recipe. Not necessarily a bad thing though. :drinking:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Eric, That is very cool indeed! Congrats!


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Eric, that is one of the coolest frickin' things I have ever heard!! Seriously!!

Is there a beer you think of that the taste sort of compares to? I am very curious!!

Also, how long did it take to make?


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Well done Eric!

With growing your own hops, winning contests & having your beer sold...you may have a new occupation in your future there?


----------



## reblyell (Jan 28, 2010)

That is very cool, Eric! Congrats!

:tu


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

If you ever decide to bottle it, I'd be interested in trading a couple sticks for a couple bottles of your fine brew!!


----------



## TN22 (Nov 16, 2009)

Eric,
Congratulations! That is an awesome story. I will be looking for a reason to go to blacksburg so that I can stop in a try it.


----------

